# Instalación sin internet

## afkael

Hola a todos... Soy usuario de windows y quiero pasarme a Linux, uno de los usos más importantes que tiene mi pc es la de ejecutar juegos... y como quiero desprenderme totalmente de Win pienso ejecutar la mayor cantidad de juegos windows posibles con wine y emular consolas (PS2) para conpensar los faltantes.

Ésta es la configuración de mi PC

Micro: AMD X2 5200

Mobo: MSI K9A2 Platinum

Memos: 2GB DDR2 Kington

VGA: MSI NX8600GT OC

La instalación va a ser en un disco de 80GB limpio (si puedo deshacerme de Windows, otro de 200GB - Actualmente con WinXP - pasará a formar parte de Gentoo también) y elegí Gentoo porque no me interesa tener un monton de paquetes que ni se para qué sirven y quiero hacer una instalación compilada en mi máquina para que sea más eficiente y personalizarlo al máximo.

La idea es crear un SO+Entorno Gráfico bien bonito y con los chiches que se pueden ver en internet y esos "gadget" que se pueden ver en los screenshots de éste mismo foro, reproducir todos los formatos de audio y video posibles sobre la faz de la tierra con el reproductor que elija (entre los posibles que aún tengo que ver) y hasta elegir la bootscreen de mi PC..

Y bueno, el resto de progamas vendrá después (OpenOffice, Gimp, Blender...) 

Las dudas y problemas que tengo tienen que ver conque no tengo inet en mi casa y tengo que descargar todo lo que necesite (incluyendo documentación) para hacerlo todo de una y las dudas son los siguientes:

1) La instalación que pienso hacer es desde la consola paso a paso y compilando en mi pc, bajé un documento que de llama "Manual Gentoo Linux 2008.0 AMD64 de instalación sin red" ¿es esta la documentación que necesito? ¿Hay algún otro documento que me recomienden?

2)¿Cual es mejor, el último Gnome o el último KDE?¿con los dos puedo hacer lo mismo?¿Compiz-Fusion es un agregado que se le puede hacer a estos o es otro entorno diferente?

3)¿Qué necesito para personalizar la PC con gadgets? ¿Lo puedo compilar durante la instalación de todo el SO o es algo que se instala después?

4) ¿Voy a encontrar todo esto en el CD?

5)¿Necesito drivers que no vengan en el CD (considerando mi PC)?

6)¿64 o 32bits? prefiero 64 pero no se si va ha ser compatible teniendo en cuenta los juegos de Windows sobre Wine..

La idea es instalar un SO como lo es windows, que lo instalo y después instalo el software que necesito. Pero esta instalación quiero que sea bien sólida y de ser posible integre las herramientas de configuración y personalización que me van a hacer falta.

Bueno, me fui largo y sinceramente no se si transmití lo que queria, espero que si y que me puedan ayudar. Saludos y sinceros agradecimientos

----------

## AnimAlf

http://www.knoppix-es.org/

----------

## afkael

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> http://www.knoppix-es.org/

 

Hay alguna razón en particular?

----------

## Cereza

Antes que nada, bienvenidos al foro afkael y AnimAlf, que veo que también has llegado recientemente.

 *afkael wrote:*   

>  *AnimAlf wrote:*   http://www.knoppix-es.org/ 
> 
> Hay alguna razón en particular?

 

Euu... no, y si la hay sería bueno que nos lo explicaras, así de pronto yo no la veo. Knoppix es una distribución pensada para LiveCD, lo cual es simplemente nefasto para cosas como jugar, suficiente lento de por si es arrancar una distro desde un CD, y suficientes recursos gasta ya solito. No digo que Knoppix sea mala, pero es para lo que es, como herramienta de recuperación y para reparación es excelente, pero para jugar no es ¿Una instalación en el disco duro de Knoppix? bueno... para eso mejor simplemente usa Debian, es mi opinión.

Volviendo a tu caso, no estoy puesta en instalaciones sin red, así que sobre este punto solo puedo hablar sin saber,  *Quote:*   

> "Manual Gentoo Linux 2008.0 AMD64 de instalación sin red"

 Si lo has bajado de la pagina oficial de Gentoo, suena a ser todo lo que necesitas para la instalación, sí.

Sobre los juegos sí puedo hablar más (aaaay, el ocio) :P Yo uso wine a menudo en Gentoo 64 bits sin ningún problema y sin ninguna desventaja sobre 32 bits (también usaba wine en mi anterior ordenador a 32 bits), solo recuerda usar el perfil Desktop de amd64 (recomendado para principiantes) o el default amd64, pero nunca el non-multilib.

Ahora bien, los 64 bits todavía pueden tocar un poco las naricitas en el tema de jugar, aunque no demasiado, por ejemplo; no he sido capaz de hacer andar el emulador de Playstation epsxe en 64 bits. Sobre emulación de Playstation 2, nunca he probado.

El ebuild para gngeo (para Neo Geo) que hay en portage actualmente, no compila en 64 bits, pero sí lo hace con una pequeña modificación, el ebuild ya modificado está en bugzilla.

Debo advertirte que, Gentoo no es facil, y menos si estás acostumbrado a Windows, pero no es imposible para un nuevo usuario de Linux, solo tienes que estar dispuesto a leer mucho, tener paciencia y sobre todo ganas de aprender, porque Gentoo es perfecta para aprender sobre Linux, mucho más que cualquier distribución que te lo de todo masticado, yo la recomiendo para nuevos usuarios que como he dicho, esten dispuestos a dedicarle tiempo al mantenimiento de su sistema, y que tengan ganas de aprender, si no es tu caso, lo mejor es usar una distro binaria, Suse es mi recomendación en este caso.

No es verdad que en Gentoo vayas a notar un rendimiento mayor por compilar las aplicaciones, la diferencia en ese sentido existe, pero es inapreciable para un mortal, lo verdaderamente interesante de la compilación es la personalización, compilar cada paquete con los soportes necesarios y dejar fuera los innecesarios, ahorrandote cosas en tu sistema que no necesitas, Gentoo no es sobre velocidad, es sobre personalización, te puedes construir un sistema pesado con soporte para todo lo habido y por haber, o un sistema ligero con lo justito.

Sobre los aspectos masmola y menosmola, lo cierto es que todos esas pintas tan guays que ves en los screenshots dependen de los entornos de escritorio y manejadores de ventanas y no de la distro en si. Puedes hacer por ejemplo lo mismo con KDE en Gentoo que en Suse.

¿KDE o Gnome? no digas eso en voz alta, es como Barça o Madrid y puede correr la sangre :P A mi me gusta KDE, pero lo mejor es que pruebes ambos tú mismo y decidas.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> http://www.knoppix-es.org/

 

AnimAlf, ya he leído unos pocos posts tuyos que no tienen mucho sentido.

Intenta ser más explícito en tus respuestas, porque así lo único que haces es confundir al personal y no ayudas en nada.

----------

## AnimAlf

AnimAlf, ya he leído unos pocos posts tuyos[/quote]

Bien, dode falte la norma me lo señalas.

Es neofito. Dice que no ha tocado Linux, y expone sus ganas de jugar.

Creo que la mejor opción en una distribución que le facilite las cosas. Que le haga sencilla su entrada en los entornos unix.

Con Gentoo va a tener lo mismo, una liveCD, del que la instalación ... yo no conozco más que la tradicional desde 2005.01 stage3.

Tengo experiencia con GNU/Linux ReGiSteRED UseR #91326 usenet 98 como para comprender que mejor que tenga de entrada un entorno ya configurado para no perder la ilusión que le pueda hacer el cambio, después de haber visto muchas bajas en el inicio.

La aplicaciones para funcionar con wine ya vienen preparadas en estas distribucinones y no tendrá que preocuparse por muchas configuraciones. Empezar con Gentoo para trabajar con aplicaciones win no creo que sea la mejor opción. Y necesita una instalación limpia al no contar con conexión. Cualquier variación que hiciese en Gentoo a la clausuras USES, le impediría poder continuar adelante con un CD

No se, ... Dime más respuestas que no te hayas gustado, que te las corregiré para que puedan ser entendidas de otro modo.

Y si la libre expresión no se permite, no me importará desaparecer immediatamente.

Atentamente

AnimAlf acl@tinet.cat

http://www.tinet.cat/~acl

LiNUX ReGiSteRED UseR #91326

PublicPGPkeyID 0xB3B41215

Is the truth out there?

Coalición europea contra el correo comercial no solicitado:

http://www.euro.cauce.org/es/

----------

## AnimAlf

Ah!! y perdón por las faltas de ortografía y gramática, pero no tengo remedio.

----------

## Cereza

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> Y si la libre expresión no se permite, no me importará desaparecer immediatamente.

 

No sé como has deducido eso de lo que te ha dicho i92guboj, la cosa no va por ahí ni muchísimo menos. Te ha dado un consejo con el fin de mejorar la calidad del foro, aquí nadie busca bronca, y menos los moderadores. 

Como bien ha dicho él, y estoy de acuerdo, se trata de no confundir a la gente con respuestas como la anterior, que sinceramente, no ayudan mucho si no lo explicas un poquito más, pero ahora queda claro.

Saludos.

----------

## afkael

Mirá, yo soy de boca y, por suerte, hoy es mejor que river.. pero hay que reconocer que antes de 2000 river era mejor y que a futuro podría volver a ocupar ese lugar.. son dos grandes y siempre pelean para estar arriba... pero inevitablemente solamente uno ocupa ese lugar, aunque sea momentaneamente. Por esta razón pregunté por la última version y no por el entorno en si..

Cambiando de tema, o no, he instalado varias distros de linux y he usado otras desde los LiveCD pero no es lo que busco hoy... Todas las instalaciones pasadas fracasaron por el dualboot, casi siempre me logueaba a Win (para jugar) y una vez alli no tenia sentido reiniciar para escuchar una canción, o ver un video...

Pero me arté de windows y de todo el tiempo (y los datos) que perdí intentado que se vea a mi gusto, instalando parches, como los tranformation pack, windowsBlind, sidebar que hacen de windows un desastre (como si no lo fuera ya). Una vez que te deshacés de ellos te das cuenta que el sistema no sólo que no se ve como te gusta sino que sigue funcionando igual de mal he inevitablemente formateas e instalás todo y volvés a decir "y si le instalo el transformation pack, quizá esta vez ande.." y otra vez lo mismo.

No es tanto el tiempo que pierdo (en la PC juego y "pretendo" modelar en Blender como hobbie) sino lo frustrante de no conseguir lo que quiero. Me encanta tocar aquí y alla para ver que tal funciona esto, o cómo configuro esto otro para que se comporte como quiero y por eso quisiera hacer la compilación de la que hablo (también por eso me recomendaron esta distro). Lamentablemente las veces que instalé linux lo hice con instaladores gráficos y no muy diferentes al de windows (Mandriva -Mandrake en realidad-, Hispalinux, Ubuntu..) por lo que no tengo idea de cómo compilo el SO en la PC misma, no se si esa documentación me lo explica (a mi parecer no.. pero la he leido a las apuradas - navego del laburo -..) si lo que yo quiero (que el SO, el entorno, los gadget, las tool para configurar funcionen como una sola cosa "integrada") se tiene que compilar todo junto.

Para que se den una idea tengo en mente hacer 2 usuarios (por lo menos y sin contar root) que estarán orientados uno, al ocio gamer y otro al diseño y el trabajo.. ¿Saben lo dificil que es en windows que al instalar un juego este cree los accesos solo en el menú y el escritorio de uno de los usuarios? tenia que cortar y pegar unas carpetas en otras que después para desinstalar no se eliminaban ¿y las entradas de registro que no se modificaban? Sin contar que todo esto hacia que la PC de arrastrara...

En fin.. el finde quiero ponerme con tiempo y con el disquito virgen todavia a instalar con paciencia linux en mi PC. Pero quiero tener todo a mano y no quedar a mitad porque me faltó tal o cual cosa.. o no supe cómo resolverlo...

Estoy seguro de que es Gentoo lo que busco... mi pedido de ayuda es para tener su consejo de las cosas que no tengo que olvidar o no saber para que la instalación no me fruste. Saludos y Gracias

PD: Si los emuladores de PS2 no funcionan en 64, tengo que optar por 32? o sólo que en tu caso no pudiste hacelo funcionar?

----------

## Cereza

 *afkael wrote:*   

> PD: Si los emuladores de PS2 no funcionan en 64, tengo que optar por 32? o sólo que en tu caso no pudiste hacelo funcionar?

 

Yo hablaba de PSX, el emulador epsxe en concreto, y no, no es solo mi caso, no compila en 64 bits. Sobre PS2 no sé nada.

----------

## JotaCE

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> Y si la libre expresión no se permite, no me importará desaparecer immediatamente.

 

Como ya te dijeron los colegas este es un foro tranquilo.... en realiad no necesita gran moderación salvo un par de inconvenientes al año...... 

"La libertad de uno termina donde empieza la del otro"

Mi consejo es que tomes las cosas con mas calma, aqui nadie te ha faltado al respeto, relajate, acomodate, ten paciencia, sigue aprendiento de Gentoo y como dice colega diegoto..... "si no te gusta ... no lo uses.... total ..... para eso es libre"

En realidad lo que deceo decirte es "Si te quieres quedar aqui ... hazlo y si no... pues eres libre"

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Quote:*   

> AnimAlf, ya he leído unos pocos posts tuyos
> 
>  *AnimAlf wrote:*   Bien, dode falte la norma me lo señalas. 

 

No me voy a poner puntilloso con las normas, y no suelo citarlas a no ser que haya algún problema verdadero, lo cual no es el caso. El hecho de tener la etiqueta "Moderador" bajo mi nombre no significa que siempre actúe como tal. Normalmente soy un simple usuario como cualquier otro.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y si la libre expresión no se permite, no me importará desaparecer immediatamente.
> 
> 

 

No es eso lo que he comunicado, ni mucho menos lo que pienso. Tan solo apelo al sentido común. Precisamente porque estás hablando con una persona que es recién llegada a linux, como tu mismo dices, deberías ser algo más explicativo en tus mensajes, en lugar de hacerlos tan escuetos. No es que lo diga yo. Como ves más arriba, es la misma persona que abrío el artículo la primera en preguntarse el significado de tu post. Eso quiere decir que no entendió tu propósito.

 *afkael wrote:*   

>  *AnimAlf wrote:*   http://www.knoppix-es.org/ 
> 
> Hay alguna razón en particular?

 

No ha sido mi intención censurarte, tan solo te pido que seas más explicativo.

Otros posts tuyos que no entiendo están en este hilo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-698423-highlight-.html

Recuerda, no es un ataque, tan solo intento que la comunicación en el foro sea lo más fácil posible. En este foro hay gente de lugares muy diversos y a veces ya es bastante difícil entenderse, si a eso sumamos imprecisión y artículos demasiado escuetos o un poco abstractos entonces la cosa de complica aún más.

Por mi podemos dejar la discusión, que no ayuda al hilo original. 

Mil saludos y bienvenido al foro  :Wink: 

----------

## afkael

por favor.. se me acaba el tiempo (quiero hacerlo el fin de samana) y todavia no tengo claro si la instalación es lo mismo que la compilacion, si con el manual http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/2008.0/index.xml instalo el Gentoo (compilandolo) o sólo instalo los binarios. 

Esto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml ?... No se... loque fuera necesario.. Grax

----------

## i92guboj

 *afkael wrote:*   

> por favor.. se me acaba el tiempo (quiero hacerlo el fin de samana) y todavia no tengo claro si la instalación es lo mismo que la compilacion, si con el manual http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/2008.0/index.xml instalo el Gentoo (compilandolo) o sólo instalo los binarios. 
> 
> Esto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml ?... No se... loque fuera necesario.. Grax

 

El instalador nunca ha funcionado bien para mi. Llevo tiempo sin usarlo así que no se si la situación ha cambiado o no. Hasta donde yo se, creo que usa paquetes binarios precompilados. Sin embargo eso no debería ser un problema, recompilar todo tu sistema una vez instalado es tan sencillo como hacer 

```
emerge -e world
```

E irse a dormir.

Repito lo que dijo cereza más arriba: no creas que eso te va a dar una diferencia en el rendimiento apreciable. Es uno de los falsos mitos que más le gusta a la gente. Gentoo no es velocidad.

Para hacer una instalación manual desde fuentes (algo que recomiendo) necesitas el handbook normal, no el networkless:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1

Si el problema es la conexión, siempre puedes descargar los archivos de fuentes en cualquier otra máquina, y luego ponerlos en /usr/portage/distfiles/

Tendrías que seguir el handbook normal, para instalación manual. Una vez descomprimido el stage3, y desde el nuevo chroot, ejecutarías

```
emerge -pfv loquequieras > list.txt
```

Tendrás una lista en list.txt con todos los archivos que necesitas descargar. Puedes descargarlos desde otro sitio y ponerlos en distfiles.

Si ves que ésto es muy complicado o no puedes hacerlo por lo que sea, entonces no te queda más remedio que usar el instalador gráfico, que creo que va con binarios. Otra alternativa similar sería usar un cd de Sabayon, sin embargo recuerda que Sabayon NO ES Gentoo, aunque esté basado en Gentoo. Con Sabayon no te puedo ayudar, para eso tendrías que ir a sus foros.

Suerte sea lo que sea lo que decidas.

----------

## afkael

Sip.. la instalación que quiero hacer es la que tu me recomiendas pero como todos lo linux que instalé eran con instalador gráfico no tengo idea ni de dónde tengo que ingresar

```
emerge -e world
```

de todos modos el manual que me recomiendas parece ser lo que necesito.. solo me quedan dos cuestiones:

1) Estoy bajando un LiveCd_AMD64_Installer_2008... están ahí las fuentes para compilar o es todo precompilado? de dónde descargo las fuentes?

2)

 *Quote:*   

> Si el problema es la conexión, siempre puedes descargar los archivos de fuentes en cualquier otra máquina, y luego ponerlos en /usr/portage/distfiles/ 

 

Ese directorio es en un CD booteable? el HDD donde estoy por instalar linux está es blanco

bueno.. es realidad eran 3..

3) Una vez echo esto ya tengo el SO (modo consola - por decirlo así -) instalado y puedo empezar a compilar el entorno y las aplicaciones/herramientas que necesite?

----------

## Cereza

1 - Las fuentes las descarga Gentoo automaticamente si tienes conexión, no tienes que ir buscandolas tú. Si no tienes conexión, haz lo que te ha dicho i92guboj, descargalos en otro, el comando te él te ha dado genera una lista de URLs con todo lo que tienes que descargar, como URLs completas que son, solo introducelas en tu navegador/gestor de descargas favorito y luego mueve las descargas /usr/portage/distfiles

2 - Cuando leas el manual veras que, el sistema base es descomprimido del stage 3, luego son binarios precompilados, más tarde recompilaras todo todo, sistema base includo, pero primero se parte de esta base precompilada. El dir /usr/portage/distfiles lo tendrás al descomprimir el stage. Todo esto está bien explicado en el manual

3 - Sí, previa configuración de cosas basicas como make.conf, todo explicado en el manual.

Suerte con eso, y animo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Sip.. la instalación que quiero hacer es la que tu me recomiendas pero como todos lo linux que instalé eran con instalador gráfico no tengo idea ni de dónde tengo que ingresar
> 
> ```
> emerge -e world
> ```
> ...

 

El livecd es todo o casi todo binario, hasta donde yo se. Pero no tengo experiencia con él. Las fuentes normalmente no se descargan a mano. Al hacer "emerge", Gentoo las descarga y las compila por tí. Todo es automático. Tu problema es que al parecer quieres hacer la instalación sin red, por eso, tendrás que buscar una forma de descarga alternativa. Sigue leyendo, más abajo te explico.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)
> 
>  *Quote:*   Si el problema es la conexión, siempre puedes descargar los archivos de fuentes en cualquier otra máquina, y luego ponerlos en /usr/portage/distfiles/  
> ...

 

Tienes que escoger uno de los dos handbook que te enlazo arriba (amd64 o x86 eso ya depende de tí). En cualquiera de los dos casos, tendrías que seguir el manual paso a paso tal y como si estuvieras haciendo una instalación normal. Tan solo hay unas pequeñas salvedades. Ántes de empezar, ve a la sección 5b del handbook, ahí te dice

 *handbook wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Los CDs Minimal y LiveCDs no contienen archivos stage. Sin embargo los LiveDVDs sí.
> 
> 

 

Si tienes un livedvd, entonces no tienes que descargar un stage3 a mano, si tienes un cd, entonces léete esa sección, y descarga un stage3. En esa misma sección te  viene un enlace a la página oficial de mirrors de Gentoo, desde la que se puede descargar todo. Igualmente, en la sección 5c te describen como descargar un snapshot del árbol de portage, que es como una base de datos con todo el software disponible de forma oficial para Gentoo. Necesitas estos dos archivos, descárgalos y guárdalos en un cdrom.

Una vez que los tengas, simplemente tienes que seguir el handbook, hasta la sección 7b. Ahí tienes que emerger el kernel.

El problema es que el comando "emerge gentoo-sources" te va a decir que no puede descargar las fuentes de tu kernel, para ellos simplemente añade los parámetros que te di en el otro post:

```
emerge -pvf gentoo-sources
```

Eso te dará unas cuantas url's (algunas repetidas, posiblemente): eso es lo que tienes que descargar y poner en /usr/src/distfiles (una vez que hayas hecho el chroot, /usr/portage/distfiles es parte de tu sistema raíz de Gentoo, aunque originalmente arrancaras desde un livecd).

A partir de ahí es más de lo mismo, cada vez que vayas a hacer un emerge, tienes que usar -pvf, y luego descargar todas las url's que te liste. Como ya te dije, puedes guardar la lista que ese comando imprime en pantalla de esta forma:

```

emerge -pvf loquesea > lista.txt
```

Así tendrás una lista que luego podrás usar para descargar todos los archivos listados. Algunos gestores de descargas incluso podrán leer dicha lista en texto plano y descargarla completa por tí (por ejemplo, wget, con -i si no recuerdo mal). Por lo demás, es simplemente seguir el handbook lo más fielmente posible, simplemente que cuando haya que emerger algo, tu tendrás que hacer un paso aparte, y descargarlo todo para después copiarlo a distfiles.

 *Quote:*   

> 3) Una vez echo esto ya tengo el SO (modo consola - por decirlo así -) instalado y puedo empezar a compilar el entorno y las aplicaciones/herramientas que necesite?

 

Sería más de lo mismo. Una vez que termines con el handbook tendrás tu Gentoo básico instalado. Supongamos que quieres instalar kde:

```
emerge -pvf kde-meta > kde-list.txt
```

Descargas la lista completa, lo pones todo en distfiles y luego repites el emerge sin -pvf.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mas claro imposible, como siempre, don moderador...

Agrego un par de respuestas que no te han dado todavía:

 *Quote:*   

> 5)¿Necesito drivers que no vengan en el CD (considerando mi PC)?

 

Vas a necesitar el driver propietario de nVidia para poder hacer uso de aceleración 3D en esa PC. La forma mas facil, es agregando una linea a tu archivo /etc/make.conf que diga:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

Con eso, siguiendo el handbook que hayas elegido, y las instrucciones que te proveen mas arriba, será portage el que se encargue de descargar de internet el driver automáticamente (e instalarlo).

Además, siempre podés usar:

```
emerge -pvf nvidia-drivers
```

Si querés generar la lista de archivos a descargar para compilar el driver en cuestión, sin que portage haga el trabajo.

 *Quote:*   

> 2)¿Cual es mejor, el último Gnome o el último KDE?¿con los dos puedo hacer lo mismo?¿Compiz-Fusion es un agregado que se le puede hacer a estos o es otro entorno diferente?

 

Me salteo la parte en donde preguntás si KDE o Gnome, por que no me gusta ninguno de los dos. 

Compiz-fusion puede correr encima de KDE o de Gnome sin mayores inconvenientes. Es un "agregado", si, y no es un entorno diferente pero puede correr inclusive sin un entorno de escritorio instalado. (Cosa que no tendría mucho sentido)

 *Quote:*   

> 3)¿Qué necesito para personalizar la PC con gadgets? ¿Lo puedo compilar durante la instalación de todo el SO o es algo que se instala después?

 

No necesitas nada adicional, pero dejalo para el final, mas que nada por que dependerá del entorno de escritorio por el que te hubieras decantado, si elegiste KDE, podrías usar superkaramba para eso por ejemplo, si elegiste Gnome, *creo* que se llama gdesklets... Además están los que son independientes del DE instalado como adesklets... Es cuestión de buscar en portage las palabras desklets, widgets, gadgets...

Y por último, documentate lo mas que puedas, llevate en un CD o en un pednrive todo lo que veas importante en la sección Recusrsos relacionados con la instalación de la documentación de Gentoo. Si vas a pasar el fin de semana abocado a esto, te puede salvar las papas...

Salud!

PD: ¿Boca? ¿River? Otro argentino se suma a las huestes! (Y mucho futbol para mi gusto ultimamente en el foro  :Very Happy: )

----------

## afkael

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Creo que voy entendiendo...

pero bueno... voy a hacer una pregunta inevitable..

 *Quote:*   

> livedvd-amd64-installer-2008.0_beta2

 

¿4GB de qué?

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo 2008.0_beta2 LiveDVD
> 
> (up to 4 gigabytes depending on arch)
> 
> i686 i686 amd64 amd64 

 

¿no tentré alli todo?

¿No hay ningun detalle de qué trae este DVD?

Quiero evitar listar y descargar desde otra máquina porque me va a llevar siglos terminar de instalar...

PD: Agradezco la buena onda y no crean que no me ocupo.. es que algunas cosas me confunden. Inodoro... Argentinos, si seguro.. pero no te olvides que también Cordobeses..   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Nunca instalé desde un LiveCD o LiveDVD así que no tengo idea de que trae y que no, pero estaba leyendo un poco como trabaja: 1.b. Instalación rápida utilizando la Plataforma de Referencia Gentoo. AHí te explican bien como gestiona los paquetes el instalador.

Por lo que leo, o lo instalas de la forma en que te propone i92guboj, o en la forma en que te propone el manual de instalación sin red. En el primer caso se compila todo, en el segundo se instalan paquetes precompilados...

Existe también un punto medio, instalás a mano (si es eso lo que pretendés) desde los binarios precompilados que tenés en el LiveDVD, pero lo veo demasiado complicado de implementar para lo que necesitás y el resultado final es el mismo.

De que parte de Córdoba?

Salud!

----------

## afkael

Bueno... por lo visto las opciones son tres... y para dos de ellas tengo preguntas:

1º Opción)

```
emerge -pvf loquesea > lista.txt
```

y descargar desde las URL que estarán indicadas en "lista.txt" al directorio

```
/usr/portage/distfiles/ 
```

2º Opción)

hacer una instalación de código precompilado

  -Pregunto: ¿Se puede recompilar sin más que lo ya instaldo?

3º Opción)

llevar la PC a una conección a internet y hacer la instalación si llevar ni traer nada

  -Pregunto: ¿Cuánto tiempo me puede llevar?¿Se podrá descargar lo necesario y luego compilar - ya en mi casa -?

Soy de James Craik (Cerca de Villa Maria)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Bueno... por lo visto las opciones son tres... y para dos de ellas tengo preguntas:
> 
> 1º Opción)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si que se puede. Después de instalado todo, como dice i92guboj mas arriba, emerge -e world recompilará todo lo que hubiera instalado desde binarios.

 *afkael wrote:*   

> 3º Opción)
> 
> llevar la PC a una conección a internet y hacer la instalación si llevar ni traer nada
> 
>   -Pregunto: ¿Cuánto tiempo me puede llevar?¿Se podrá descargar lo necesario y luego compilar - ya en mi casa -?
> ...

 

Si podés mover la pc, hacé esto: Llevála hasta la conexión a internet, descargá (o andá descargado ahora para ganar tiempo) el último stage3 para la aquitectura que mas te guste y portage-latest y descomprimi ambos siguiendo el handbook en el disco rígido, chroot a donde descomprimiste, que será /mnt/gentoo si seguís todo al pié de la letra, instala un kernel y grub siguiendo el handbook. 

Con eso que no te puede llevar mas de 20 minutos ya tenés Gentoo operacional capaz de bootear por si solo y dejarte parado en consola. 

Reiniciá a tu nuevo Gentoo, y en lugar de usar emerge para instalar, usá emerge -f que solamente descarga el codigo fuente... Cuanto demores, dependerá de la velocidad de la conexión... 

De todas formas, me sigue pareciendo mejor idea instalar desde los binarios del livedvd y después si, recompilar todo lo que quieras, considerando que recién estás empezando con Gentoo... Ya de por si, instalar Gentoo con conexión a internet es medio complicado...

Salud!

----------

## afkael

Ok... es lo que haré. Instalaré un sistema básico y recompilaré con 

```
emerge -e world
```

que no me pedirá descargar nada...    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

igualmente en linux hay mucho más para aprender...    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

1)Puedo instalar todo lo que quiera (SO+KDE+Tools) y después darle al emerge -e world o instalo el SO solo y después de compilar instalo el entorno y lo demás?

2)Tardará mucho en compilar?

3)No están como artos de mis preguntas?

Saludos y Gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Ok... es lo que haré. Instalaré un sistema básico y recompilaré con 
> 
> ```
> emerge -e world
> ```
> ...

 

1 - Sin conexión a internet, mejor primero instala todo, después lo recompilas en función de las cflags y use flags que hayas definido.

2 - Depende de la potencia del procesador, la cantidad de paquetes instalados y cuantos hilos del compilador lances en paralelo, entre otras cosas... Pero que serán varias horas, eso seguro.

3 - Nadie nace sabiendo, ya me vas a sacar del paso alguna vez vos a mi seguramente  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## afkael

Bueno, me primer intento fué un fracaso... quemé un liveDVD y, con el instalador gráfico empecé a hacer la instalación.. pero mientras descomprimia stage dio un error y, simplemente, la canceló. Ese intento lo hice varias veces pero en todos los casos dió el mismo error... supuse que el archivo estaba dañado.

Quemé el liveCD y empecé la misma instalación... hiso las particiones, descomprimió el stage, elegí la ubicación.... A la hora de elegir los usuarios cree 2 y en ellos sólo puse el nombre (según lo que leí a un costado las opciones que no modificara actuarian con parámetros "por defecto") acepté... todo bien, creo... pero le doy siguiente para continuar con la configuración y nada... el instalador no continúa (nada se está procesando, cargando, descomprimiendo ni nada...) es como si el botón no tubiera comando asociado(¿?).. para no recomenzar la instalación quise volver al paso anterior con el botón "preview" (bue.. no se si se escribe así - que se me hace más a previsualización - pero quería decir "paso previo") y tenía es mismo problema que mencione del botón "next".

Del instalador "no gráfico" no pude pasar ni las partes de las particiones (del gráfico elegí lo "recomendado") y es que sólo me permitia darle a "OK", "Cancel" o "Done".. 

El manual de instalación no me sirvió:

```
4.b. Particionar (Partitioning)

Preparar los discos

Para instalar Gentoo en el ordenador, necesitaremos preparar los discos. La pantalla Partitioning mostrará una lista de discos detectados y le permitirá especificar que sistemas de ficheros se quieren instalar en las particiones. Si se selecciona Clear partitions se eliminarán todas las particiones del disco, así que ¡tenga cuidado con esta opción!. 

Si se elige el camino Recommended layout, el instalador creará tres particiones: 100MB para /boot, una partición /swap de 512MB, y el resto del espacio disponible en el disco será usado para /, la partición de root. 

```

...nada de ésto sucedió.

En fin... seguiré tratando esta noche... Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gentoo 1 | Afkael 0

Bienvenido...  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

(Y disculpá si no te puedo dar indicaciones, nunca he visto ni el livecd ni el livedvd, pero por algo tienen tan mala fama.)

----------

## afkael

pará, pará, pará....

lo intenté con el instalador "no gráfico", pude hacer las particiones, configurar la ubicación, la red (la dejé como estaba) y me pregunto los paquetes que queria instalar (le indiqué solamente gnome - no estaba kde   :Crying or Very sad:  - ) me jui al dormitorio, me leí un poco del manual.. (me dormite..) y cuando voy a ver me encuentro conque está en el escritorio del liveCD como si nada hubiese pasado... Reinicio, quito el liveCD y me aparece el Gruub (no me aprendo esos nombres todabia) con la opción de Gentoo solamente... La selecciono y carga hasta un login (de consola) y luego el pass...

y aparece algo así como

```
Localhost ~#
```

Las preguntas ahora son:

¿estoy en Gentoo? ¿es un empate agónico? ¿o el 2-0 a favor de Gentoo?

puse el comando startx (pa provar noma) y se abren 3 ventanitas, 2 para escribir comandos en una especie de notepad y la otra un pequeño relog analógico..

Lo Logré?

----------

## opotonil

Si no recuerdo mal con:

```

emerge --fetchonly paquete

```

solo realizabas la descarga sin compilar... podrias mover el PC a algun sitio con conexion realizar los pasos hasta el chroot, descargar con el comando anterior los paquetes que quieras y compilar, instalar y configurar tranquilamente ya en tu casa.

Salu2.

PD: elige las USE al hacer el emerge pues segun las que selecciones puede necesitar descargar mas cosas (no se que tal seria selecionarlas todas para la descarga y asi asegurarte que cuando llegues a casa y te pongas a compilar lo tendras todo)

--- EDITADO ---

Estas en Gentoo (me pillaste mientras escribia el post)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Lo Logré?

 

1 a 1 el partido... Parece que ya tenés Gentoo instalado, faltaría saber por que no inicia algún gestor de login gráfico automáticamente (A ver si este a su vez, inicia gnome). Mientras tanto, si lo que instaló fué Gnome y hablando sin conocer, parecería que el comando gnome-session es el que lo pone a correr si querés probar.

Salud!

----------

## afkael

SIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Con este comando que comenta "opotonil" puedo descargar el resto de los paquetes que necesito para tener el SO como quiero y compilarlo en casa?

De dónde saco el nombre de los paquetes?

---Edito----

no quiero Gnome, puedo desinstalarlo?

quiero intentar hacer todo desde la linea de comandos y prepararlo para que después funcione entrando directamente al entorno gráfico.

Tampoco quiero el gestor de arranque.. quiero que entre directamente al logín de usuario (gráfico)... se podrá?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *afkael wrote:*   

> SIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      
> 
> Con este comando que comenta "opotonil" puedo descargar el resto de los paquetes que necesito para tener el SO como quiero y compilarlo en casa?
> 
> De dónde saco el nombre de los paquetes?
> ...

 

emerge -f, es el mismo comando que propone optonil pero la versión resumida y hace justamente eso, descarga pero no compila. (Y ya te lo mencionaron un par de veces antes)

El nombre del ebuild lo podés sacar de emerge -s, que sirve para buscar en el nombre, o emerge -S que busca en la descripción además, o revisando a mano por categorías en /usr/portage, o buscando en internet un poco... KDE tiene dos o tres metapaquetes para instalar las versiones mini, monolitica y modular (creo).

```
emerge -C ebuild
```

Desinstala el ebuild que no quieras.

Si por no querer gestor de arranque te referís a Grub, editá el archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf y cambiá la línea que dice timeout = X por timeout = 0

Con eso seguirá existiendo el gestor de arranque pero ni lo vas a ver pasar, cosa que no es muy recomendable... Aun que sea un par de segunditos dejale, que aveces hace falta editar el menú de arranque desde Grub.

Salud!

----------

## afkael

Ahhh!!! tenis razón... yo me habia quedado solamente con el --pvf

----------

## afkael

Bueno... no pude. Me quedé con el sistema sin entorno gráfico y, sin internet, no supe instalar nada.

Es como si los instaladores no funcionaran... la posible solución es una distro llamado Sabayon, y lo que me interesa saber es si, que esté basada en Gentoo, significa que será igual de configurable y que pueda usar como una instalación de Gentoo "original".

http://www.sabayonlinux.org/

Esu nomás.. en poco tendré una conexión a internet, pero soy demasiado ansioso para esperar a tenerla...

Gracias y saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Bueno... no pude. Me quedé con el sistema sin entorno gráfico y, sin internet, no supe instalar nada.
> 
> Es como si los instaladores no funcionaran... la posible solución es una distro llamado Sabayon, y lo que me interesa saber es si, que esté basada en Gentoo, significa que será igual de configurable y que pueda usar como una instalación de Gentoo "original".
> 
> http://www.sabayonlinux.org/
> ...

 

Sabayón está basada en Gentoo, pero no es Gentoo. De la misma forma que Fedora no es RedHat o CentOS, y tampoco Ubuntu es Debian. Tiene muchas particularidades, y modifica elementos clave del sistema por lo cual no podemos dar el nivel de soporte que damos para un Gentoo auténtico. De todas formas, si decides usar Sabayon, ellos tienen su foro específico donde puedes pedir soporte para Sabayon.

Estamos siempre encantados de ayudar cuando podamos. Pero dudo que mucha Gente por aquí tenga conocimientos específicos sobre Sabayon.

Dicho esto, se que hay gentoo que ha conseguido transformar sin muchos problemas una instalación de Sabayon en un Gentoo operativo (o al menos eso afirman). Yo no te puedo decir hasta que punto es posible ni los conocimientos específicos necesarios para hacerlo, porque jamás lo he hecho personalmente.

----------

## afkael

Haber.. una vez que tengo un sistema Gentoo funcionando en mi PC en modo consola (y solo el SO sin absolutamente nada), quiero instalarle un entorno de escritorios (el último KDE) y todo lo necesario para que mi escritorio de vea así http://images.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&q=KDE&btnG=Buscar+im%C3%A1genes&gbv=2. Entonces hago lo siguiente:

```
# emerge kdebase-startkde
```

que descargará y instalará/compilará ese software... Como no tengo internet, tendré que hacer la descarga desde otra PC, entonces hago este paso previo...

```
emerge -pvf kde-startkde > kde-list.txt
```

descargo los archivos que hay en las URL que me devolvió este comando (y que guardó en el archivo kde.txt) y lo copio al directorio

```
/usr/portage/distfiles/
```

Pregunto aquí:

1)¿Estas descargas (la pregunta se aplica a otro software también, por ejemplo wine o los drivers nvidia)son genéricas? Si lo fueran, y siendo muy atrevido de mi parte, ¿alguien puede pasarme esas url para descargarlas, quemarlas a un CD y copiarlas al directorio "distfiles"?

2)Si no lo fueran y tengo que hacer el listado de url, primero tendría que actualizar el arbol de potage para así las url que me devuelva sean del último software disponible, ¿Cómo lo hago?

3)Si actualizara el árbol de potage y después generara el listado de url ¿que opciones tengo para sacarlo de mi PC? (no quisiera quemar un cd por una archivo de 1k, y si lo quisiera no sabria cómo hacerlo desde la consola   :Crying or Very sad:  )

4)Suponiendo que de alguna forma hubiese conseguido las urls, hubiese descargado los archivos y los tuviera en un CD, ¿cómo los copio y los pego al directorio "distfiles"?

5)¿Creen que estoy entendiendo algo o mejor instalo ubuntu?

----------

## i92guboj

 *afkael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1)¿Estas descargas (la pregunta se aplica a otro software también, por ejemplo wine o los drivers nvidia)son genéricas? Si lo fueran, y siendo muy atrevido de mi parte, ¿alguien puede pasarme esas url para descargarlas, quemarlas a un CD y copiarlas al directorio "distfiles"?
> 
> 

 

Mayormente: si, son genéricas. Existen salvedades. Por ejemplo, el material que solo se distribuye en forma binaria, como los drivers gráficos de nvidia, puede depender de la arquitectura. Sin embargo, en el 99.9% de los casos, todo es genérico, y agnóstico en lo que a arquitectura se refiere. En cuanto a la lista, hay una serie de cosas que pueden afectar a dicha lista. Por ejemplo, la fecha de tu arbol de portage, tus use flags, tu arquitectura (como ya digo más arriba), tu LINGUAS y otra serie de cláusulas de make.conf, así como tu profile.

Lo más sencillo sería que tú mismo generases esa lista una vez que tienes un sistema básico andando. Además, los paquetes que ya estén instalados no tienes que descargarlos. Yo no podría saber qué parte de la lista tienes y cual no, lo más que podría hacer suponiendo que todo lo demás qeu he enumerado coincida es darte la lista de lo que tendrías que descargar suponiendo que el sistema esté vacío, lo cual no será tu caso.

 *Quote:*   

> 2)Si no lo fueran y tengo que hacer el listado de url, primero tendría que actualizar el arbol de potage para así las url que me devuelva sean del último software disponible, ¿Cómo lo hago?

 

```
emerge --sync
```

 *Quote:*   

> 3)Si actualizara el árbol de potage y después generara el listado de url ¿que opciones tengo para sacarlo de mi PC? (no quisiera quemar un cd por una archivo de 1k, y si lo quisiera no sabria cómo hacerlo desde la consola   )

 

Floppy, usb, ipod, movil, cámara de fotos... en fin, cualquier cosa que sea portatil y puedas enchufar a otro ordenados. Los dispositivos de este tipo suelen aparecer como unidades scsi, es decir, /dev/sda, /deb/sdb... El floppy sería /dev/fd0, simplemente monta alguna unidad de este tipo en algún dir bajo /mnt, y copia los archivos que quieras ahí. Asegúrate de desmontarlo con umount antes de extraer el dispositivo, si no puede ser que no se grabe bien el contenido.

 *Quote:*   

> 4)Suponiendo que de alguna forma hubiese conseguido las urls, hubiese descargado los archivos y los tuviera en un CD, ¿cómo los copio y los pego al directorio "distfiles"?

 

```
cp /mnt/cdrom/* /usr/portage/distfiles/
```

Asegúrate de haber montado el cdrom (o lo que sea) antes.

 *Quote:*   

> 5)¿Creen que estoy entendiendo algo o mejor instalo ubuntu?

 

Creo que avanzas, pero algo más de experiencia manejándote en línea de comandos no te vendría mal. Sin embargo, no creo que debas dejar que eso te haga rendirte. Te dejo este link, es un documento bastante completo sobre bash, qeu es el intérprete de comandos más comúnmente usado en linux:

http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/

----------

## afkael

Gracias mod.. es cierto que siempre eres muy claro, sin embargo cuando me explicas la manera de actualizar el árbol de potage pierdes de vista que no tengo conexión a internet y a eso iba referida mi pregunta.. Cómo lo actualizo sin conexión a internet?...

Sinceramente a medida que entiendo de que va todo veo que hay cosas que ya me las han respondido y sigo insistiendo en lo mismo... me suena haber leido que podía descargar una imágen del árbol actualizado de potage pero no lo he encontrado a pesar de haber leido todo el post nuevamente.

También quiero pedirles disculpas, ya que hay cosas que se explican en el manual o ustedes mismos me han explicado y sin embargo yo las sigo preguntando (ahora veo que, por ejemplo, ya me habian dado la opción de Sabayon y aún así pregunte de ello).. tiene que ver con que navego desde el trabajo (como creo que ya expliqué) y no me puedo poner detenidamente a leer el manual o revisar los mensajes que antes no entendí... por lo general leo sus post, luego en mi casa escribo las respuestas o dudas y hago el copy/paste desde mi trabajo.

Estoy imprimiendo (de a partes y con tamaño de fuente bien pequeño para ahorrar) el manual a medida que lo voy necesitando... realmente es un material muy interesante y trataré de tener lo más posible para tener de guia.

Revisaré el link que me pasas, me interesa muchisimo, así que si conocieran un material parecido y en castellano agradeceré muchisimo la información...

En fin saludos y gracias a todos..

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Sin conexión a internet lo mas parecido a emerge --sync es descargar el último snapshot de alguno de los mirrors de la lista y descomprimirlo en /usr/.

Por ejemplo, tomando el mirror tera-byte dot com http, deberías descargar:

http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

Salud!

----------

## afkael

Ok, descargué el archivo que dices, lo copié a un pendrive... creo (corrijanme si me equivoco) que debo hacer lo siguiente para montar la unidad..

```
#mkdir /mnt/pendrive

#mount -t vfat /dev/sdX/mnt/pendrive
```

que seria crear una carpeta en el directorio /mnt/ llamada "pendrive" y luego lo monto (en X va el canal donde está conectado el pendrive)

tendría que descomprimir el archivo a /usr/

```
#tar /mnt/pendrive/xv portage-latest.tar /usr/
```

acá no estoy seguro pero creo que no necesito hacer "emerge --sync"

y empezar a hacer los listados con el comando

```
emerge -pfv loquequieras > /mnt/pendrive/list.txt
```

descargo y quemo en cd.. y copio al directorio "/distfiles/"

```
cp /mnt/cdrom/* /usr/portage/distfiles/
```

Pregunto:

1) Está bien esto...?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Afkael wrote:*   

> Pregunto: 
> 
> 1) Está bien esto...?

 

Conceptualmente si, pero hay algún que otro comando errado:

#mount -t vfat /dev/sdX/ /mnt/pendrive Con espacio entre el qué y el dónde.

#tar -jxvf /mnt/pendrive/portage-latest.tar.bz -C /usr/ El "-C" especifica el destino. El archivo además de empaquetado con tar está bzipeado, por eso la "j".

Salud!

----------

## afkael

ok.. espero esta nocha ya poder estar eligiendo los paquetes.. Gracias

----------

## afkael

ok.. estoy avansando... por momentos estube por dejar todo de lado ya que no me reconocia el pendrive y hubo un intento de instalar Sabayon pero (como viene pasando con todas las distros menos con ubuntu) al momento de ejecutar el entorno de escritorio da error e inicia un entorno gráfico espartano (gentoo) o queda vuelve al login eternamente (sabayon).

Después de una nueva reistalación de Gentoo reconocio los usb al toque.

Igualmente tenfo estas dudas:

1)

```
emerge -pfv loquequieras > list.txt
```

dentro del archivo "list.txt" aparece la frace "!!! Fetch for /usr/portage/kde-base/kde/kde-3.5.9.ebuild failed, continuing..." por todos lados... para evitar eso no tendría que eliminar la "f" del comando?

```
emerge -pv loquequieras > list.txt
```

funcionará asi?

2)

Hice listados de este software

```
emerge -pfv kde > kde.txt

emerge -pfv superkaramba > superkaramba.txt

emerge -pfv wine > wine.txt
```

¿qué software necesito para poder reproducir muchos formatos de video y audio?¿qué otro software creen que necesite?

Gracias..

----------

## afkael

No me descarga nada... porqué será?

acá dejo un ejemplo

```
http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/aspell6-en-6.0-0.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/aspell6-en-6.0-0.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/aspell/dict/en/aspell6-en-6.0-0.tar.bz2 
```

disculpen el triple posting

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Actualizo: Correjí los url porque el gestor no los toma bien y ahora estás descargandose...

----------

## AnimAlf

 *afkael wrote:*   

> ¿qué software necesito para poder reproducir muchos formatos de video y audio?

 

media-video/mplayer sin duda, para videos, música, radios y tv onLine, ..., http://www.mplayerhq.hu

Je, je, a conocidos que utilizan win, y me han preguntado lo mismo, también les digo esta opción, no se tienen que preocupar ni de instalar codecs, simplmente pueden disfrutar con un buen reproductor sin tenerse que preocupar de nada más.

----------

## i92guboj

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

>  *afkael wrote:*   ¿qué software necesito para poder reproducir muchos formatos de video y audio? 
> 
> media-video/mplayer sin duda, para videos, música, radios y tv onLine, ..., http://www.mplayerhq.hu
> 
> Je, je, a conocidos que utilizan win, y me han preguntado lo mismo, también les digo esta opción, no se tienen que preocupar ni de instalar codecs, simplmente pueden disfrutar con un buen reproductor sin tenerse que preocupar de nada más.

 

No hay que instalar codecs pero si hay que tener en cuenta que dichos codecs se instalarán o no dependiendo de las use flags que tengas activas, que viene a ser lo mismo. Mplayer tiene un buen número de use flags que activan/desactivan multitud de formatos de audio y video. Para verlas todas usa "emerge -pv mplayer". Anade las que necesites a la variable USE en tu make.conf y luego prueba dicho comando de nuevo, si estás de acuerdo, quita el -pv y vuelve a lanzarlo para instalar mplayer con todas las opciones escogidas.

----------

## afkael

sip, estaba pensando en eso... olvidé los USE... voy a revisar eso en el manual y volver a generar los listados de descarga.

Por cierto... realmente me costó muchisimo cargar las url al FlashGet con el archivo de texto ya que este no reconoce cuando termina una url y comienza otra... tuve que acudir a excel (¿?) para corregir ese detalle.

También he visto que algunos no se estás descargando por, aparentemente, errores en los directorios

```
ftp://ftp.cs.ubc.ca/pub/gnu/aspell/aspell-0.60.5.tar.gz
```

qué pasa con eso? tengo que insistir hasta que se descarga? Cómo actua portaje cuando esto pasa (busca otro mirror)?

Saludos

----------

## ekz

La segunda parte, es bajar wget para windows, lo ejecutas desde cmd (el intento de consola de windows) con la orden

```
wget -i listado.txt
```

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *afkael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> También he visto que algunos no se estás descargando por, aparentemente, errores en los directorios
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Puedes configurar la lista de mirrors con mirrorselect:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Mirrorselect

O simplemente poniéndolos a mano en tu make.conf, por ejemplo:

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="

       http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/

       ftp://ftp.caliu.info/gentoo/

       http://ftp.caliu.info/gentoo/

       ftp://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/"

```

Los mirrors los puedes coger de esta lista:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors2.xml

Si falla la descarga, gentoo mirará en el siguiente mirror.

Si no se encuentra un archivo por alguna razón, siempre puedes escribir el nombre del archivo (sin el resto de la url) en la barra de búsqueda de google, y descargarlo manualmente desde donde puedas. Por supuesto, es imposible garantizar la integridad de los paquetes en ese caso...

----------

## afkael

Cada vez está más complicado.. de la lista de KDE hay casi 200 paquetes sin descargarse y tendría que generar una nueva lista para comenzar las descargas de nuevo o descargar los paquetes uno por uno buscando en el google y nose si pueda hacerlo. En fin... me replantearé eso..

Saludos

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ummmm, solo por preguntar ¿Puedes llevar el disco donde esta la conexion de internet y pegarlo a esa maquina?

si tu respuesta es si, entonces estas echo, solo lleva el disco levantas desde el livecd y montas como si estuvieras en tu maquina, solo que no debes compilar nada alli. Solo usa esa maquina para bajar y nada más.

```
 emerge --sync && emerge -uDvNf world && emerge -uDvNf kde mplayer openoffice
```

 con eso bajas todo, pero eso si te digo va a tardar un buen rato, despues de eso solo desmontas tu disco, lo llevas a casa y ya esta todo listo para comenzar a compilar.

----------

## afkael

sip.. es una buena opción.. lo habia pensado pero creí que iban a hacer las descargas según la máquina en la que se esté ejecutando..

No se me vienen a la mente otras soluciones.. necesito la conexion y es sistema en el mismo PC...

Me pueden explicar cómo debiera ser la operación y cuanto estiman que demorará?

Por otra parte voy a gestionar (con la bruja) la posibilidad de conectarme a inet antes de la previsto..

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El procedimiento que te plantea eleazar:

Conectas el disco en la pc en donde tenés acceso a internet.

Booteas cualquier livecd o livedvd de cualquier distro en esa pc con el disco conectado, de forma de tener conexión a internet y acceso a tu instalación Gentoo.

Suponiendo que ti disco con Gentoo sea hdc y tu partición raíz sea hdc2 por poner un ejemplo al azar:

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hdc2 /mnt/gentoo

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

Con eso ya no estás mas en el livecd desde el cual booteaste si no en tu gentoo, en tu disco. De ahí en mas, si ibas a instalar kde-meta por ejemplo, simplemente: emerge -f kde-meta

Cuanto demore dependerá del ancho de banda disponible, si me permitís un consejo, usá net-misc/axel como gestor de descarga para tu portage en lugar del wget de toda la vida de forma de aprovechar al máximo la conexión a internet.

Salud!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> El procedimiento que te plantea eleazar:
> 
> Conectas el disco en la pc en donde tenés acceso a internet.
> 
> Booteas cualquier livecd o livedvd de cualquier distro en esa pc con el disco conectado, de forma de tener conexión a internet y acceso a tu instalación Gentoo.
> ...

 Creo que con solo emere -f no basta, que ya yo me he llevado algunos chascos, lo mejor es -uDvNf para que te baje todas las dependencias sin dejar nada suelto.

----------

## afkael

Bueno, posteo acá para dar por terminada mi instalación de gentoo pero vendria a ser un off topic ya que ahora tengo conección a internet y me encontré con algunas dificultades a la hora de configurar esa conección..

Para conectarme utilizo una IP fija (AAA.AAA.A.AA), Mascara de subred (255.255.255.0), Puerta de enlace (BBB.BBB.B.BBB), DNS Preferido (CCC.C.CCC.CC) y otro DNS alternativo (DDD.D.DDD.DD)

El manual me dice que edite el archivo "/etc/conf.d/net" y lo hago de esta manera:

```
routes_eth0=( "default via BBB.BBB.B.BBB" )

config_eth0=( "AAA.AAA.A.AA netmask 255.255.255.0 brd ???.???.?.??" )
```

las dudas son:

1) ¿Qué es el broadcast (brd)?

2) ¿Dónde pongo los datos de DNS?

3) Para conectarme desde WinXP (cargados ya todos estos datos) necesito ejecutar el navegador, aparece un login (¿al router?), y después de este logueo navego comunmente. Con el liveCD de Sabayon logré configurar la red y también tuve que ejecutar el Firefox y loguearme para que la conección funcione.. ¿Cómo tengo que hacer en la consola de gentoo (teniendo en cuenta que el primer comando que voy a ejecutar seria el "emerge --sync")? ¿debo llevar a cabo una paso previo?

Bueno.. prometo que una vez que tenga un gentoo funcional, voy a postear una "manual de instalación sin red" propio basado en sus consejos. Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Bueno, posteo acá para dar por terminada mi instalación de gentoo pero vendria a ser un off topic ya que ahora tengo conección a internet y me encontré con algunas dificultades a la hora de configurar esa conección..
> 
> Para conectarme utilizo una IP fija (AAA.AAA.A.AA), Mascara de subred (255.255.255.0), Puerta de enlace (BBB.BBB.B.BBB), DNS Preferido (CCC.C.CCC.CC) y otro DNS alternativo (DDD.D.DDD.DD)
> 
> El manual me dice que edite el archivo "/etc/conf.d/net" y lo hago de esta manera:
> ...

 

Es la dirección de IP que se usa para enviar información que necesites propagar en toda la red, si no sabés lo que es, es por que no necesitas cambiarlo. Al no especificar una dirección para broadcast se usa el último IP del mismo segmento de red. Dejalo en blanco que no pasa nada.

 *afkael wrote:*   

> 2) ¿Dónde pongo los datos de DNS?

 

En /etc/resolv.conf

 *afkael wrote:*   

> 3) Para conectarme desde WinXP (cargados ya todos estos datos) necesito ejecutar el navegador, aparece un login (¿al router?), y después de este logueo navego comunmente. Con el liveCD de Sabayon logré configurar la red y también tuve que ejecutar el Firefox y loguearme para que la conección funcione.. ¿Cómo tengo que hacer en la consola de gentoo (teniendo en cuenta que el primer comando que voy a ejecutar seria el "emerge --sync")? ¿debo llevar a cabo una paso previo?

 

links

Salud!

----------

## AnimAlf

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *afkael wrote:*   2) ¿Dónde pongo los datos de DNS? 
> 
> En /etc/resolv.conf

 

Si utiliza NetworkManager es posible que le sobreescriba el archivo resolv.conf. Es mejor apuntarlos también en el archivo /etc/conf.d/net:

```
...

dns_servers_eth0="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220 80.58.61.250"

...
```

Saludos

----------

## afkael

Agrrrhhh!! No puedo no puedo no puedo....

Siempre hay algo que me frena.. hice el "emerge --sync" (sin el "links" ya que aparece que el comando no existe) y parecio hacer la acualización (estuvo un rato largo, primeto "deleting", una vez que me quedó en "localhost#" nuevamente tuve que apagarla (tenia que hacer trabajos en windows) y más tarde a la noche intenté emerger algunas aplicaciones. En primer lugar "links" ya que pense que seria una descarga pequeña, pero me dió un error. Intenté un "emerge -f" a kde y lo mismo.. aunque la operacione se realize es como que no se hace la descarga o no puede conectarse... Mi coneccion no es buena, pero quisiera saber como puedo medirla y saber si está funcionando...

Bueno.. al menos no pueden decir que no soy perseverante, Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Agrrrhhh!! No puedo no puedo no puedo....
> 
> Siempre hay algo que me frena.. hice el "emerge --sync" (sin el "links" ya que aparece que el comando no existe) y parecio hacer la acualización (estuvo un rato largo, primeto "deleting", una vez que me quedó en "localhost#" nuevamente tuve que apagarla (tenia que hacer trabajos en windows) y más tarde a la noche intenté emerger algunas aplicaciones. En primer lugar "links" ya que pense que seria una descarga pequeña, pero me dió un error. Intenté un "emerge -f" a kde y lo mismo.. aunque la operacione se realize es como que no se hace la descarga o no puede conectarse... Mi coneccion no es buena, pero quisiera saber como puedo medirla y saber si está funcionando...
> 
> Bueno.. al menos no pueden decir que no soy perseverante, Saludos

 

Una forma fácil de ver si tienes acceso al exterior es hacer ping a una ip conocida, por ejemplo, una de google:

```
$ ping 216.239.59.147

PING 216.239.59.147 (216.239.59.147) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 216.239.59.147: icmp_seq=1 ttl=240 time=76.3 ms

64 bytes from 216.239.59.147: icmp_seq=2 ttl=240 time=77.0 ms

64 bytes from 216.239.59.147: icmp_seq=3 ttl=240 time=74.4 ms

64 bytes from 216.239.59.147: icmp_seq=4 ttl=240 time=70.3 ms

```

Deberías ver algo similar. Si eso no funciona, entonces probablemente el problema sea algo básico en la configuración de tu red. Si eso funciona, entonces el siguiente paso es comprobar la resolución de nombres DNS, lo mismo pero con nombres en lugar de IPs:

```

$ ping www.google.com

PING www.l.google.com (216.239.59.147) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from gv-in-f147.google.com (216.239.59.147): icmp_seq=1 ttl=240 time=70.3 ms

64 bytes from gv-in-f147.google.com (216.239.59.147): icmp_seq=2 ttl=240 time=81.6 ms

64 bytes from gv-in-f147.google.com (216.239.59.147): icmp_seq=3 ttl=240 time=82.5 ms

64 bytes from gv-in-f147.google.com (216.239.59.147): icmp_seq=4 ttl=240 time=71.0 ms

```

Si el primer paso funciona, pero este no, entonces el problema está en tus servidores DNS. Recuerda que el contenido de /etc/resolv.conf puede ser volátil dependiendo de las circunstancias.

También deberías comprobar si tus interfaces de red están activas con ifconfig.

----------

## afkael

```
$ ping 216.239.59.147

PING 216.239.59.147 (216.239.59.147) 56(84) bytes of data.

from 192.168.1.254 icmp_seq=1 dest unreachable, bad code: 9

from 192.168.1.254 icmp_seq=2 dest unreachable, bad code: 9

from 192.168.1.254 icmp_seq=3 dest unreachable, bad code: 9

from 192.168.1.254 icmp_seq=4 dest unreachable, bad code: 9

....

...
```

eternamente...

alguna sugerencia?

----------

## i92guboj

¿Qué te dice ifconfig como root?

Deberías ver tus interfaces de red ahí, y sus ips deberían ser correctas. Si no es así ya tenemos el problema.

----------

## afkael

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

y fin del problema.

hice un emerge de links para probar y me vine al laburo (el anterior post fué desde mi casa y este del laburo) y ya llevava 27 de 32 paquetes.. no configuré USEs, pero lo voy a hacer así esta noche hago el emerge de kde..

espero no tener problemas... Saludos y gracias...

----------

## i92guboj

 *afkael wrote:*   

>     
> 
> ```
> ifconfig eth0 up
> ```
> ...

 

En gentoo usualmente basta con lanzar el servicio relevante, algo como:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

Para hacerlo permanente, de forma que se cargue al inicio y no necesites levantarlo a mano, puedes hacer:

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

De cualquier manera, me alegro de que se haya solucionado.  :Wink: 

----------

## afkael

estaba en el manual, pero con el tema del dns me olvidé.. espero llagar a la final..

----------

## afkael

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

desde que instale "links" no me pedo conectar..

me vuelve a aparecer el error en "ping" que mostraba antes, pero ahora no hay "ifconfig" que lo levante.

ejecutando

```
links www.google.com
```

me abre el login que antes mencioné de http://www.mikrotik.com/ pero al loguerme me dice que no puedo hacerlo y que intente nuevamente..

Son las 23:00 y estoy desesperado.. quiero dejar la PC descargando Kde este noche asi que voy a probar desinstalando links pero quisiera saber qué no está funcionando...

----------

## AnimAlf

Puede que el login que te abre sea el de tu propio router. Revista tus configuraciones.

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Para conectarme utilizo una IP fija (AAA.AAA.A.AA), Mascara de subred (255.255.255.0), Puerta de enlace (BBB.BBB.B.BBB), DNS Preferido (CCC.C.CCC.CC) y otro DNS alternativo (DDD.D.DDD.DD)

 

Tu archivo /etc/conf.d/net debe ser como éste:

```
config_eth0=( "AAA.AAA.A.AA netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast AAA.AAA.A.255" )

dns_servers_eth0="CCC.C.CCC.CC DDD.D.DDD.DD"

routes_eth0=( "default via BBB.BBB.B.BBB" )
```

Si /etc/init.d/net.eth0 no existe lo creas como enlace simbólico a /etc/init.d/net.lo

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0

y para levantar la red  /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

Sólo con esto ya tendría que funcionarte.

Suerte

----------

## afkael

sip, el login es del router.. pero el router no es mio. El acceso a internet es inalambrico y para hacer el enlace hay una antena en la casa de un vecino con un router que lleva el acceso a varios vecinos.. entre ellos "yo".

Te comento que salí del paso utilizando el método de "liveCD" propuesto por eleazar y que explica "Inodoro". Con un LiveDVD de Sabayon hice "Ctl+Alt+F1" y en la consola lo siguiente:

```

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

Bueno, en realidad ni el primer ni el tercer comando lo hice ya que el liveDVD ya tiene la carpeta "gentoo" y los datos de "resolv.conf" eran los mismos en el LiveDVD y el HDD.

Anoche quedó bajando KDE 

```
emerge -uDvNf kde
```

y esta mañana quise emergerlo antes de venirme a trabajar y estuvo prosesandoalgunos paquetes y después volvio a "localhost" donde decia que tuvo problema con un paquete...

qué hago ahora?

me explican que hace el comando -uDvNf en emerge?

Si está mal la descarga de algun paquete ¿como hago para descargar los paquetes con error de nuevo sin descargar los que no tuvieron problemas?

----------

## AnimAlf

prueba de hacer un:

emerge --resume

Continuará con el emerge anterior si se quedó a medias   :Wink: 

----------

## afkael

pues, no.. sigue dando error..

el paquete con el que tengo problemas es este

```
net-misc/curl - 7.17.1
```

creo que me recomienda (no tengo mucho inglés) que intente con con la versión 7.16.. pero no lo encuentro en portage...

Puedo obviar este paquete? Cómo?

al menos compilar el resto hasta que encuentre solución?..

Este es el log:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking curl-7.17.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/curl-7.17.1/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying curl-7.16.2-strip-ldflags.patch ...

[A[110C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying curl-7.17.1-null-handler-segfault.patch ...

[A[110C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: curl-7.17.1

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying install-sh-1.5.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/curl-7.17.1/work/curl-7.17.1 ...

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-misc/curl-7.17.1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2453:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m           die 'ldap and kerberos (gssapi) not playing nicely try version >=7.18.1';

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   ldap and kerberos (gssapi) not playing nicely try version >=7.18.1

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/curl-7.17.1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/curl-7.17.1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Habría que hacer la prueba y ya mismo no tengo tiempo para reemergerlo pero me parece que dice que instales una versión mas nueva, en portage tengo hasta la 7.18.2 disponible:

 *eix curl wrote:*   

> [I] net-misc/curl
> 
>      Available versions:  7.15.5-r1 7.16.4 7.17.1 (~)7.18.1 (~)7.18.2 {ares gnutls idn ipv6 kerberos ldap libssh2 nss ssl test}
> 
>      Installed versions:  7.18.2(01:11:25 07/10/0)(kerberos ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -ipv6 -ldap -libssh2 -nss -test)
> ...

 

De todas formas como se queja de que ldap y kerberos son dos use flags que no se llevan bien, probablemente desactivando una de las dos o ambas (yo me jugaría por ldap, que en tu casa no la vas a necesitar para nada) el paquete se compile correctamente:

```
echo "net-misc/curl -ldap" >>/etc/portage/package.use
```

Salud!

**EDITO**

Cuando quieras obviar un paquete: emerge --skipfirst --resume

Saltear el primero, y seguir de donde se quedó.

Normalmente no se puede por que si un paquete fué a parar a la lista es por que es dependencia de algún otro de mas abajo y portage no arranca si no puede resolver las dependencias completitas (por suerte)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## afkael

ok.. gracias inodoro, por IRC alguien me habia recomendado poner:

```
-kerberos emerge curl
```

en mi variable USE y con eso pude pude compilarlo.

Yo lo hice tal cual.. aunque supongo que con sólo:

```
-kerberos
```

hubiese funcionado..

De todos modos después de solucionar "curl" dió error con otro paquete y lo que tu dices quizá me sirva para identificar los use que tienen problemas y quitarlos...

Sigo sin entender la función de las use... creí que si declaraba "-gtk" y después queria instalar Gimp, portage iba a obviar esa Use flag

Pregunto:

1) si quito la gran mayoria de useflag y dejo las básicas (tipo "gif" "mp3") que supongo no debieran tener problemas ¿evito estos inconvenientes?¿o si o si tengo que declarar "-useflag" ( "-kerberos" por ejemplo)?

----------

## i92guboj

Buenas,

 *afkael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sigo sin entender la función de las use... creí que si declaraba "-gtk" y después queria instalar Gimp, portage iba a obviar esa Use flag
> 
> 

 

No entiendo bien qué quieres decir con eso. El flag "gtk" no afecta a gimp. Ni se obvia ni se presupone. Gimp necesita gtk, no es opcional, así que no necesita una use flag. Si quieres gimp, quieres gtk, no hay necesidad de use flag alguna en ese sentido.

Cada paquete atiende solo a algunas use flag, las demás que tengas establecidas no tienen por qué afectarlo para nada. Para ver una lista de las use flags que "escucha" un paquete, puedes usar "emerge -pv <paquete>". Todas salen listadas al final de la línea.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pregunto:
> 
> 1) si quito la gran mayoria de useflag y dejo las básicas (tipo "gif" "mp3") que supongo no debieran tener problemas ¿evito estos inconvenientes?¿o si o si tengo que declarar "-useflag" ( "-kerberos" por ejemplo)?

 

Teóricamente, no deberías tener problemas con ninguna use flag, tengas las que tengas (siempre que te mantengas en la rama estable, y no en ~arch). Si aparece algún problema, entonces es un bug, y deberías reportarlo en bugs.gentoo.org para que sea corregido.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## afkael

a lo que me refiero es que si yo especifico que no es de mi agrado gtk y pongo el use "-gtk" cuando quiera instalar Gimp, como este necesita paquetes de gtk, los instalará de todas formas... 

Ahora.. para emerger kde tuve problemas con el paquete curl, y le di solución modificando en mi use "-kerberos" (segun inodoro "-Idap" debió tener el mismo resultado, por lo que supongo que "Idap" y "kerberos" no pueden convivir), al continuar aparece un nuevo error con otro paquete y (suponiendo que también es por incompatibilidad entre los soportes de algunos protocolos) lo solucionaré poniendo "-soporte-protocolo-problemático" en /etc/make.conf. 

Mi pregunta es para qué definir variables en USE si luego tendremos que modificarlas segun lo necesiten los paquetes. Además cada paquete debiera tener soporte para algún protocolo de forma predetermidada, por ejemplo si yo no muetro interes ni por "kerberos" ni por "ldap", cuando instalo "curl" portage debiera optar automáticamente por uno u otro soporte.

No se si se entiende, pero lo que me preocupa es que estoy intentando emerger kde, que debiera ser de los más pulidos. Por eso pensé que el error está en mi declaración de useflag (por ejemplo que yo hubiese pedido soporte en "curl" para idap y kerberos) y por eso pregunto si evitaría los problemas reduciendo mis USEs...

que ensalada!!!!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que perfil elegiste? Si se te activaron kerberos y ldap solos debés estar en un perfil que no es para desktop probablemente...

Las use flags funcionan a modo gatillo, si un paquete tiene un gatillo que se activa con la use gtk, responderá al perfil elegido, a make,conf y a package.use, en ese orden. Si no lo tiene es por que es fundamental para el funcionamiento y no puede ser obviado.

GTK es "Gimp Tool Kit", nunca vas a poder compilar gimp sin gtk.

Salud!

----------

## AnimAlf

 *afkael wrote:*   

> a lo que me refiero es que si yo especifico que no es de mi agrado gtk y pongo el use "-gtk" cuando quiera instalar Gimp, como este necesita paquetes de gtk, los instalará de todas formas... 

 

Pero es que GTK es The Gimp Tool KIT   :Smile:   al marcar -gtk aunque lo tengas instalado, las aplicaciones que se puedan ser compiladas opcionalmente con gtk, no lo serán, tendrás las librerías pero serán utilizadas sólo por aquellas aplicaciones que no pueden funcionar sin ellas.

 *afkael wrote:*   

> ... "Idap" ...

  vigila, Idap no existe es ldap

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Mi pregunta es para qué definir variables en USE si luego tendremos que modificarlas segun lo necesiten los paquetes. 

 

es mejor que le eches una mirada al handbook en tu caso hubiese sido mejor no tocar nada hasta finalizar la instalación. Por defecto se te instala todo rapidamente sin tener que complicarte mucho la vida. Luego modificas los parametros uses según tus necesidades, según aquello que te gusta o más vas a utilizar. Insisto, échale un vistazo al handbook

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Además cada paquete debiera tener soporte para algún protocolo de forma predetermidada, por ejemplo si yo no muetro interes ni por "kerberos" ni por "ldap", cuando instalo "curl" portage debiera optar automáticamente por uno u otro soporte

  es a gusto de cada uno, en mi caso con esta librerias sólo útilizo ssl. 

```
net-misc/curl-7.17.1  USE="ipv6 ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -ldap -nss -test"
```

 *afkael wrote:*   

> estoy intentando emerger kde, que debiera ser de los más pulidos.

 

De nuevo te remito a la doc, además, si se sigue la instalación clásica del handbook, la declaración para las USE no puede ser más explícita:

Del handbook:

 *Quote:*   

> Listado de Código 2.6: Configurar la variable USE
> 
> USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

 

 *afkael wrote:*   

> que ensalada!!!!!

 

De todos modos ya te queda menos para terminar la instalación, luego, ya te iras entendido mejor con todo esto de las use. Como te han comentado, con  emerge -pv (pretend verbose) lo irás viendo mejor. En /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc tienes la descripción de cada una.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *afkael wrote:*   

> a lo que me refiero es que si yo especifico que no es de mi agrado gtk y pongo el use "-gtk" cuando quiera instalar Gimp, como este necesita paquetes de gtk, los instalará de todas formas... 

 

Si, eso es exactamente así. Pero no porque gimp "fuerce" el flag gtk o algo así, sino porque la dependencia en dicho caso es incondicional, y no depende de un use flag. De todas formas eso es un aspecto más técnico del funcionamiento de los ebuilds y no te afecta por ahora, al menos hasta que empieces a destriparlos jeje.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahora.. para emerger kde tuve problemas con el paquete curl, y le di solución modificando en mi use "-kerberos" (segun inodoro "-Idap" debió tener el mismo resultado, por lo que supongo que "Idap" y "kerberos" no pueden convivir), al continuar aparece un nuevo error con otro paquete y (suponiendo que también es por incompatibilidad entre los soportes de algunos protocolos) lo solucionaré poniendo "-soporte-protocolo-problemático" en /etc/make.conf. 
> 
> Mi pregunta es para qué definir variables en USE si luego tendremos que modificarlas segun lo necesiten los paquetes. Además cada paquete debiera tener soporte para algún protocolo de forma predetermidada, por ejemplo si yo no muetro interes ni por "kerberos" ni por "ldap", cuando instalo "curl" portage debiera optar automáticamente por uno u otro soporte.
> ...

 

Bueno, teóricamente los ebuilds no deberían fallar de esta forma. Son pequeños bugs o malos planteamientos de diseño. Si dos flags son verdaderamente incompatibles, un ebiuld debería chequearlo, salir de forma más amistosa e informativa, y explicárselo al usuario, diciendo que el soporte para ambos flags es mutuamente excluyente, junto con una nota de como configurarlo de forma sencilla para elegir. Si no es así, y el paquete simplemente aborta con un error ininteligible para el usuario, entonces en mi opinión es un bug y debe ser reportado.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No se si se entiende, pero lo que me preocupa es que estoy intentando emerger kde, que debiera ser de los más pulidos. Por eso pensé que el error está en mi declaración de useflag (por ejemplo que yo hubiese pedido soporte en "curl" para idap y kerberos) y por eso pregunto si evitaría los problemas reduciendo mis USEs...
> 
> que ensalada!!!!!

 

El problema es que los paquetes tan complejos tienen muchas dependencias, eso hace que la combinación de use flags posibles contando con todos los paquetes sea inmensa, y es imposible probarlas todas de forma concienzuda. Para arreglar un problema primero hay que saber que está ahí, así que hasta que alguien no se da cuenta de que una determinada combinación para un determinado paquete (quizás solo en una determinada arquitectura) falla y lo reporta en bugzilla virtualmente es como si dicho bug no existiera. Por tanto nadie puede arreglarlo, a no ser que sea por puro accidente.

En una distro binaria todo es más sencillo, simplemente compilas, empaquetas, defines un árbol de dependencias (que de paso es mucho más corto y sencillo) y ya tienes kde empaquetado. En Gentoo hay que manejar muchas más variables.

De todasa formas, no te agobies mucho con el tema. Gentoo es algo que asusta de primeras, pero como ves, lo que no se pueda solucionar de forma automática siempre podemos sacarlo entre todos aquí en el foro. Con el tiempo lo irás viendo más claro y todo irá encajando.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## afkael

La consulta va encaminada a saber, analizando el ejemplo de curl, si al definir una use tipo "xxx" y otra "yyy" para tener soporte de esos protocolos, pueda ocurrir que un paquete necesite habilitar un soporte para otro protocolo diferente a los anteriores y, a su vez, entre en conflicto con un cuarto soporte..

Supongamos que (es un ejemplo tonto) yo defino entre mis uses "mp3 pdf".. "curl" necesita para abrir el soporte a estos dos protocolos el soporte a "kerberos".. que a su vez entra en conflicto con "ldap".

La lógica dice que si quito de mis uses a "mp3", "pdf", "kerberos", "ldap" o a cualquier combinación de estos, desaparece el conflicto...

es un coctel raro.. pero si fuera así, blanqueando mis uses evitaria muchos problemas... Emerjo kde con menos uses (o sin uses) y después si me pongo a elegirlos.

Declaré mis uses basandome en una lista que aparece en un archivo.. no me acuerdo cual, pero lei y lo que me pareció interesante lo agregué.. 

Voy a probar si disminuyendo los uses los compila más facilmente..

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Va de nuevo ahora que tengo un poco mas de tiempo para escribir:

Las use flags ya las eligieron por vos los desarrolladores, para eso están los perfiles. Podés ver una lista amigable de perfiles disponibles con el comando eselect profile list o un simple ls /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/.

El archivo que contiene las use flags que los desarrolladores consideraron las mas adecuadas para tal o cual perfil están definidas en el  archivo make.defaults del perfil que hubieras elegido como el mas conveniente para tu caso.

Como además los desarrolladores no tienen forma de preveer que hará/necesitará el usuario con estos flags genéricos, te dan la posibilidad de agregar o quitar a gusto todos los que que quieras usando el archivo make.conf.

Para casos en donde cierta use flag me gustaría para tal paquete pero no para tal otro está el archivo /etc/portage/package.use donde podés especificar estas variables por paquete... Hilar mas fino, imposible.  :Very Happy: 

Emerge procesa en ese mismo orden y cada archivo sobreescribe al anterior si las uses se solapan. Si tu perfil tiene -ldap, pero tu make .conf tiene ldap y en package.use para net-misc/curl tenés especificado -ldap se instalará sin dicho soporte...

Para tu caso, hacé con las uses de make.conf lo que propone el manual oficial de Gentoo para KDE, elegí el perfil adecuado y después si, vas puliendo el resto en el archivo package.use...

Salud!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> La lógica dice que si quito de mis uses a "mp3", "pdf", "kerberos", "ldap" o a cualquier combinación de estos, desaparece el conflicto... 

 

yo creo que lo que te pasa es normal, sobre todo si andas sacando/ poniendo, poniendo /sacando cada dos por tres.  Busca un juego de uses ( o usa un perfil como te han dicho mas arriba ) y deja a portage hacer su trabajo.

 *Quote:*   

> Emerjo kde con menos uses (o sin uses) y después si me pongo a elegirlos. 

 

... para despues volver a recompilar kde para que esos uses tengan efecto.

saluetes

----------

## afkael

yo puse una sola vez mis uses, no estube modificandolos a cada rato. Los definí al principio y así estaban cuando me dieron el primer error, donde (para solucionarlo) me dijieron que agregara a mis uses "-kerberos" y así pude pasar el error.. pero tuve nuevos errores y preguntaba si con menos uses (o con uses mejor elegidos) habría menos errores.

estoy por el quinto error de compilación.. el primero es el que comenté de "-kerberos" y para los otros me dieron diferentes opciones, recompilando el portage, autoconf, locale.algo .. y ahora estoy trabado en un paquete llamado "cryptsetup" o algo asi y ZeroX (un usuario de IRC que me habia ayudado con otros paquetes) me pasó su make.conf para que copiara sus uses, le propuse cambiar todo mi make.conf (ya que su pc tenía una configuración muy similar a la mia) y me dió el ok.. nada más que soy tan asno que quise reescribir mi "make" desde la interfaz de liveCD y no me permitió.. quise copiar y pegar desde la consola y no encontré la ruta del archivo para copiar (estaba en el escritorio del live) y en fin..

En fin, un error puede venir de la mal definición de un use?

Si no quiero entender más nada (porque cada vez entiendo menos) ¿[/url]qué hago para continuar la instalación de kde (me quedan 85 paquetes?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> yo puse una sola vez mis uses, no estube modificandolos a cada rato. Los definí al principio y así estaban cuando me dieron el primer error, donde (para solucionarlo) me dijieron que agregara a mis uses "-kerberos" y así pude pasar el error.. pero tuve nuevos errores y preguntaba si con menos uses (o con uses mejor elegidos) habría menos errores.

 

ok, pensaba que habías estao jugueteando con los USEs. 

Déjanos ver tu make.conf antes de nada, creo que no lo has posteado aún y sin eso estamos hablando por hablar. 

Lo primero es que pongas órden en ese archivo, hagas un enlace correcto a un perfil ( si es que eso te interesa) y luego vuelvas a instalarlo todo ( el emerge -ae world que te comentaban antes).

Gentoo es asi, tu eres el que define que es lo que quieres y como lo quieres y si tu no sabes lo que estás haciendo ( aunque solo sea en parte) pues surgen este tipo de problemillas. 

No lo digo por ti, lo digo porque creo que casi todos hemos pasado por esto algunas vez  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## afkael

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   Bueno.. en realidad despues de intentar copiar los datos del make.conf de Zerox (o algo asi) y fracasar me dije "vah, si borro todos mis use quizá me haga una instalación por defecto" y sólo dejé USE= "kde"

Pero tampoco funcionó   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

el de Zerox estaba bueno ya que tambien tenia configurado linguas y alguna parte donde decia NVIDIA, era para AMD X2, 64bits y todo...

En todo caso, y si no fuera muy cargoso de mi parte (ajaja.. después de 4 hojas de post) ¿no me ayudan a hacer un make.conf más completo y sin conflictos? Si alguien con una configuración similar que ha compilado sin conflictos me cede su make.conf ¿significa que no los tendré al compilar?

Igualmente puedo recrear mi make como lo habia echo al principio, en un rato lo cuelgo.. Saludos

Mas datos

http://rafb.net/p/5pyoeZ90.html

http://rafb.net/p/lRP8ou30.html

http://rafb.net/p/jVSn1n23.html

Aqui está el make de Zerox

http://rafb.net/p/ZR3qlP16.html

solo me dijo que borrara DISTDIR=/mnt/data/genpackages y pusiera DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## AnimAlf

 *afkael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://rafb.net/p/5pyoeZ90.html

 

Este es sencillo (sólo lo de las locales!!  :Laughing:  ), tienes las locales mal definidas

verás aquellas que puedes utilizar si haces un:

 *Quote:*   

> ~ $ cat /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED | grep ^es_ES
> 
> es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8
> 
> es_ES ISO-8859-1
> ...

 

la que debes poner es: es_ES.UTF-8 en lugar de es_ES.utf8 (aunque también podrías hacer un alias a las locales ... pero no hace falta)

Te toca modificar o crear /etc/env.d/02locale, en mi caso está así:

```
LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8

LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

LANGUAGE="es_ES.UTF-8:es:en_US:en"
```

Si lo cambiaste en otro lugar ... te toca localizarlo y corregirlo.

Con el resto suerte. Informate bien sobre el make.conf (es peligroso modificar tu CHOST No debes cambiarlo), piensa que es para tí en particular, cuando lo dejaste vacio cogió los valores por defecto de: /etc/make.globals no te lies variando valores, para variar valores es mejor hacerlo en los archivos que crearás en /etc/portage particulares de cada paquete, y el make.conf para una configuración global de TÚ SISTEMA. Por mucho que te digamos, cada uno lo personaliza a su modo.

Eso de marcar sólo las opciones para KDE, esta bien, fíjate en el ejemplo de más arriba. Luego si aparecen problemas, olvidate del make.conf y hazlo en los archivo de portage para usuario man portage.

¿No cogerias un stage diferente al 3?

----------

## afkael

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿No cogerias un stage diferente al 3?

 

Solamente quiero levantar un escritorio.. mataria al que fuera por eso.. Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *afkael wrote:*   

>  *AnimAlf wrote:*   
> 
> ¿No cogerias un stage diferente al 3? 
> 
> Solamente quiero levantar un escritorio.. mataria al que fuera por eso.. Saludos

 

No se trata de matar a nadie, se trata de sentarse a leer, aplaudo que hayas elegido Gentoo para empezar pero si tan grande es la impaciencia, entonces para empezar hay doscientas distribuciones mas facilongas y que te dejan todo andando a la primera y sin intervención casi por tu parte.

Sin ánimo de ofender, pero es la sensación que me da, que no tenés el tiempo o las ganas para leer ni los mensajes del foro. Todavía no sabemos que perfil estás usando por ejemplo...

Salud!

----------

## afkael

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No se trata de matar a nadie, se trata de sentarse a leer, aplaudo que hayas elegido Gentoo para empezar pero si tan grande es la impaciencia, entonces para empezar hay doscientas distribuciones mas facilongas y que te dejan todo andando a la primera y sin intervención casi por tu parte.
> 
> Sin ánimo de ofender, pero es la sensación que me da, que no tenés el tiempo o las ganas para leer ni los mensajes del foro. Todavía no sabemos que perfil estás usando por ejemplo...
> ...

 

Obviamente no voy a matar a nadie, es una forma de decir que voy a hacer lo que me propongan y si AnimAlf me propone una instalación desde Stage2 o lo que sea, pues.. será cuestión de probarlo, tampoco creo que elegir o no gentoo sea una desición para aplaudir, va en gusto y tampoco hay muchos linux en los que puedas elegir lo que quieres instalar. También quiero decir que he usado absolutamente todos los consejos que aquí me han dado y los enumero

1)Utilicé el método alternativo a "emerge --sync" que propuciste descargando un snapshot de los servers de gentoo y lo copié a /usr/

2)el "emerge -pfv paquete > paquete.txt" para hacer las listas que, al final no dieron resultado ya que no todos los paquetes pudieron descargarse.

3)monte el disco desde un liveCd usando el comando "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash"

4)descargué las fuentes de kde con "emerge -uDvNf kde" por la recomendación de Eleazar

5)modifique /etc/make.conf /etc/locale.gen / /etc/env.d/02locale y recompile portage para poder intalar algunos paquetes

si algo quedó afuera es porque no era viable o habia una alternativa mejor..

Y si le puse empeño.. con decir que descargue el liveCD y el liveDVD (que hace poco vi que lo habian quitado por no funcionar como debia), contraté una conección a internet (de la que no pude hacer uso desde gentoo directamente), imprimí y leí el Manual Gentoo Linux 2008.0 AMD64 y el de instalación sin red (que no tiene diferencias con el anterior) que descargué sabayon y que para provar sus sugerencias (que leia desde el navegador en WinXP) tenia que apagar la pc, cambiar el HDD, arrancar gento y ejecutar los comandos que recomendaban, apagarlo, volver a conectar el HDD con WinXP y decir si funcionó o no.. 

No me ofende lo que dices, pero si lo considero injusto.. Se que algunas cosas se me pasaron en el trajin y otras que (en el trabajo, lejos de mi PC) se me ocurrian y las planteaba antes de probarlas yo mismo, pero bueno.. les pido disculpas y lamento mucho el haber cometido esos errores.

Demás está decir que nadie se ha muerto (en realidad un montón de gente se muere a cada segundo) y si yengo que instalar ubuntu o volver a windows no me voy a sentir menos que nadie por eso..

Igual dejo los datos por cualquier cosa...

esta en mi "emerge --info"

http://rafb.net/p/XiAM1919.html

este es mi "make.conf"

http://rafb.net/p/yKALX258.html

este en mi "locale.gen"

http://rafb.net/p/9TSGwK31.html

este es mi "/etc/env.d/02locale" (lo tuve que crear)

```
LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8

LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

LANGUAGE="es.ES.UTF-8:es:en_US:en"

```

este es mi perfil actual (anterioermente default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop)

```
default/linux/amd64/2008.0
```

y este es el error que me tiene trabado (igualmente vendrán muchos más)

http://rafb.net/p/q7mWti28.html

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Afkael, por "aplaudir" me refería a tu constancia y a tus ganas de aprender, no a elegir tal sistema operativo por que sea mejor o peor que tal otro. Eso no define a una persona.

Volviendo al tema original, veo que has avanzado, ya te faltan 62 paquetes!!  :Very Happy: 

Ahora, como es que te quedaste sin random number generator? Eso si que no lo había visto nunca... Una búsqueda demasiado rápida en google no arroja resultados concisos.

Veré que puedo averiguar sobre el asunto.

Salud!

----------

## AnimAlf

 *afkael wrote:*   

> les pido disculpas y lamento mucho el haber cometido esos errores

 

 :Shocked:   Por favor. No digas esas cosas. No tienes que disculparte de NADA   :Razz:   Ánimo   :Wink: 

Si algún paquete te da problemas SÁLTATELO  :Smile:  y continua adelante con el resto, ya lo solucionarás, seguro.

----------

